# What are these Dwarves?



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I ought these off ebay 32 dwarf figures realy cheap what are they?
The seller said they came in 2 boxes


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry for the far off picture its the one off ebay,and the missing b


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks like it could be the 6th edition Dwarven Warriors. The current Dwarves are the 6 and Halfth Edition


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

yes Vas is right those are the previous edition dwarfs and superior in every way to the newest ones.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

They look like they copuld be used in a chaos dwarf army if you really wanted this is a rare case were very little conversion would have to be done. But regular dwarves are cool aswell.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

They either look like Warriors or Hammerers. Can't tell.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

those are the old(ish) school dwarf warriors-16 to a box, can make warriors with HW and shield, or with GW or crossbow dwarfs (now called (shudders) quarrlers) the champion could also be armed with a pistol(although this had no game efffect). my first fantasy minis were a box of them, which i made into CROSSBOW DWARFS. got 3 more boxes, and i now have 20 warrriors, 2 units of 10 quarrlers and 2 funky thanes with GW's and crossbows. i also have the very sexy old school organ gun(and the cannon and bolt thower, but the new ones are nicer). what realy pissed me of was when the old miners and thunderers came of the shleves-before i got any. i nearly cried.
intersting note-the shield icon is not a dwarf one(they have an anvil, an eagle/dragon head and a winged hammer-those are skulls on the shileds)


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

i think theyre the previous edition dwarfs but there all short so what does it matter:grin:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, they are actualy shorter than the current ones, but no less detailed (and in my oppion better) than the current ones. and any way, i can have a unit of 20 with heavy armour, hand weapons, gw and full comand for just 260pts, 320pts if they are longbeards(who can have a magic banner-Mro grungni is good for longbeards, if a trifle costly.)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

They are also so much easier to convert to chaos dwarves than the newer 1's and don't have the massive join line right down the side.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

in fact, the only problem i had was that i put too much glue on them, it sliped onto the belly and the chainmail melted. and that was cos i was a)12 and b)clumsy


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

they are last editions dwarf warriors


----------



## major soma (Jun 5, 2008)

They are indeed the last edition dwarves and were great fun for conversionsunish: gw needs headsmacked for the limited uses of the new boxed set


----------

